# Apple released Safari 4 with windows integration



## Sathish (Feb 25, 2009)

Apple finally announced its Safari browser ver 4. with Windows integration and adding some developer tools. 


*images.apple.com/safari/images/whatsnew-windows-20090217.jpg

Safari 4 new features

Good to try..


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

installed it.. looks great.. 100/100 in Acid 3. so that makes two browsers which have 100/100.. Opera 10 alpha and Safari 4 beta.. its nice to see that they adapted Aero instead of that ugly plasticy look of Mac OS X.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2009)

I already found couple of bugs in this.

1) I login to a webpage that automatically logs out my id if I do not do any activity for 5 mins. In safari 4, I login and within few seconds, whether I am working or not, it kicks me out

2) title is overlapped (same title is taken twice and is overlapped)

3) I tried to login to apple's support page using my appleid but when I try to click on Login tab, nothing happens. It does not take me to new page.

Note: TopSite is supercool 

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/9431/bugsinsafari.th.jpg


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

It sucks man... uses 192 MB RAM in Windows 7 with just 4 tabs open.. and Apple is incorrectly referring that it is the first and the only browser to pass Acid 3 test.. Opera 10 alpha, Midori (Webkit based on Linux) also got 100/100 in Acid 3.


----------



## aura (Feb 25, 2009)

Really great news I just checked the link send by you it is really a very improved and nicely made browser and appears to be much better than the rest of the browsers in the market today.

Let's see if the performance is good enough too and then I can really set it as my default web browser.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like Apple ran out of features to Innovate 

Google Chrome is a rip of the features provided by IE , Firefox & Opera. Safari 4 is a rip of Google Chrome, means both the major Webkit based browsers have nothing left to Innovate 

Firefox had tab bar below the address bar, Google said "We will innovate & make the UI easy". So now in Chrome the tab bar is at the top of address Bar. 

Apple said "We are the real innovators & will have the UI much easy & following to Apple UI guidelines". So they integrated the tab bar in title bar . WTF....it breaks the Apple UI guidelines on Mac OS itself.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

An update for Macboys...

*Omniweb is now free*


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Looks like Apple ran out of features to Innovate
> 
> Google Chrome is a rip of the features provided by IE , Firefox & Opera. Safari 4 is a rip of Google Chrome, means both the major Webkit based browsers have nothing left to Innovate



Really ? So you mean to say all "150" new features of Safari already exist on IE / Firefox /Chrome ? Boy..Did you even check the feature list before posting this comment ?

To me, some of the features are absolutely stunning and if implemented well, there is no doubt Safari is going to be very popular.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

hellknight said:


> .. and Apple is incorrectly referring that it is the first and the only browser to pass Acid 3 test.. Opera 10 alpha, Midori (Webkit based on Linux) also got 100/100 in Acid 3.


Don't you understand ? Apple is God !


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2009)

Pat said:


> Really ? So you mean to say all "150" new features of Safari already exist on IE / Firefox /Chrome ? Boy..Did you even check the feature list before posting this comment ?.



I saw it already that's Y i wrote above. I wanted to save myself from typing each & every feature & showing that every other browser has many of those already.

Apple's Innovation department has gone bankrupt. They have no new user centric features in Snow Leopard & Safari


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

^^And what if I can prove that some features are not available on any browser till date ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2009)

Lolz...so you want to write so much just to prove someone wrong over the internet? Seriously, how do U get so much time????


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice GUI...Performance is good but I had expected much better...


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Lolz...so you want to write so much just to prove someone wrong over the internet? Seriously, how do U get so much time????
> 
> It hardly matters to anyone boy


He is a secret agent


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Lolz...so you want to write so much just to prove someone wrong over the internet? Seriously, how do U get so much time????
> 
> It hardly matters to anyone boy



LOL! Why are you scared if you are confident that your *rubbish* statement is actually true ? And dont bother about my time. I have all the time in the world to prove the anti-fanboys wrong when they are *indeed* wrong.



ichi said:


> He is a secret agent



whatever makes you happy


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey come on you two.. not a fanboy war again..


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2009)

Pat said:


> LOL! Why are you scared if you are confident that your *rubbish* statement is actually true?



here you go...



Apple mentioned some silly things as "Enhanced features of Sarari". I saw just some & closed the page, it wasn't worth reading. Let me just highlight the new features as shown on Safari Features page. These r features which affect the users, I am not counting the developer centric features like HTML 5 offline etc.



> *Full-Page Zoom*
> Zoom in or out on web content using keyboard shortcuts, Multi-Touch gestures, or the Zoom toolbar button for more comfortable reading. Images and graphics scale up while your text remains razor sharp, keeping the web page layout consistent as you zoom. To add the Zoom button to your toolbar, simply choose Customize toolbar from the View menu and drag the button onto your toolbar.


This is a new feature which was there in IE 7 for the first time.



> *Speculative Loading*
> 
> Safari loads the documents, scripts, and style information required to view a web page ahead of time, so they’re ready when you need them.


Link prefetching in Firefox, IE, & Opera...already there since a very very long time.



> *Nitro JavaScript Engine*
> 
> Safari 4 introduces the Nitro JavaScript engine, an advanced bytecode JavaScript engine that makes web browsing even faster. In fact, Safari 4 executes JavaScript up to 6 times faster than Internet Explorer 8 and up to 4 times faster than Firefox 3.1


Google Chrome's V8 Engine & Firefox's 3.1 new java script engine came long before Safari's Nitro.



> *Cover Flow*
> 
> Using Cover Flow, you can flip through websites as easily as you flip through album art in iTunes. Cover Flow displays your bookmarks and history as large graphical previews, so you can pick out a website instantly.
> *History View*
> ...


A Good "Show off" feature. But no browser has something like this. Opera has speed dial, Chrome has something similar already though but not like a Cover Flow thing. I agree here, Kudos to Apple for giving something like this in a browser.



> *Top Sites*
> 
> Safari automatically identifies your favorite sites and displays them as a wall of stunning graphical previews. To visit one of your top sites, just click any of the previews. As you browse, Safari identifies the websites you’re most interested in based on how often and how recently you visit a site. So as you explore the web and discover new websites, your top sites will change to match your evolving tastes.
> *Customize Number of Top Sites*
> ...


Opera's Speed Dial & Chrome had this long before safari. Even Firefox & IE had these by 3rd party extensions.



> *Smart Address Field*
> 
> Enter web addresses quickly and easily. As you begin to type an address in the address field, Safari automatically completes it with the most likely match — called the Top Hit — and highlights it. Simply press the Enter key to connect to the site. If the Top Hit is not the site you intended to visit, check the list of relevant suggestions, drawn from your bookmarks and browsing history, that Safari displays. Click to select the site you want to visit.


Firefox's Awsome bar & Google Chrome's Omnibar.



> *Tabs on Top*
> 
> In its new efficient and compact design, Safari integrates tabs at the top of your browser window, giving you more room to enjoy your favorite sites.
> *Middle-Click Pan and Scroll*
> ...


Lolz...this is a feature? Tabs on top is a rip of Chrome. IE had MHTML support since IE 5. 



> *Smart Search Field*
> 
> Find what you’re looking for instantly. As you enter text in its search field, Safari recommends relevant searches courtesy of Google Suggest and lists your most recent searches, presenting them in an easy-to-read list.


Search suggestions r already there since a long time in Firefox & IE.



> *Inline Progress Indicator*
> 
> Safari was the first browser to move the progress indicator into the address field, making it more visible and freeing up space for web content. At a glance, you can see exactly when a site is finished loading.


WTF....Opera 5.0 had this in 2002 long before Apple made Safari....shame on you apple.



> *Windows Native Look*
> 
> If you’re using Safari on a PC with Windows Vista or Windows XP, you’ll feel right at home because Safari features a native look — just like other Windows applications — including a native title bar, borders, and toolbars.
> *Windows Font Rendering*
> ...


Wow....what a gr8 feature (/sarcasm) & it still isn't following the UI Guidelines of Microsoft else they should have been using a UI like Windows Live Mail & IE 8. ...I wonder, how does Firefox & IE 7 look like on Windows


> And dont bother about my time. I have all the time in the world to prove the anti-fanboys wrong when they are *indeed* wrong.



Well, ok..U continue...I got a real job to do, right now in office, going on dinner date in night, then buying Tomb Raider Underworld...damn, I have a real life.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Well, ok..U continue...I got a real job to do, right now in office, going on dinner date in night, then buying Tomb Raider Underworld...damn, I have a real life.



ROFL. Good one.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

Shaddap !


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

Now.. Apple says that its engine is the fastest in the world.. and they showed us some benchmarks too. now i was just checking around CNET and look what i've *found* !!!!

Now who do we believe.. maybe Apple.. coz Apple is GOD


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Apple mentioned some silly things as "Enhanced features of Sarari". I saw just some & closed the page, it wasn't worth reading.



And still you could lie saying "you saw all the features and they are all a rip-off" 



> Opera's Speed Dial & Chrome had this long before safari. Even Firefox & IE had these by 3rd party extensions.


You had to "manually" configure the speed dials/walls in chrome. Read the feature list properly and how this is different from opera and chrome's implementation.



> Firefox's Awsome bar & Google Chrome's Omnibar.


I am sure you would be sensible enough to understand that we are comparing Safari vs other browsers (and not talking about 3rd party plugins)



> Well, ok..U continue...I got a real job to do, right now in office, going on dinner date in night, then buying Tomb Raider Underworld...damn, I have a real life.



What a joke..You spent so much time with this reply and then you say you have a real job to do..

How is this for a joke:

A: Product XYZ sucks..It has copied all features from other products
B: What if I prove that XYZ indeed has some new features
A: How do you get so much time for all this ?
B: Why are you afraid if you are not wrong ?
A: Ok..here I go...Feature 1...Feature 2...Feature 3... <writes a long post for 10 mins>
But you know I have a real job and I have no time..I did this just to save my ass 


In any case, here are some feature you deliberately/accidently left out:

Enhanced keyboard navigation
Enhanced bookmark search
CoverFlow in History View
Addressbook bookmarks
TopSites is a brilliant feature to have (you mentioned it wrong in your post)
etc. etc. (I really dont have THAT much time  )


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

^^but one can pack all plugins in FF and still its download size will be less than 20MB


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^but one can pack all plugins in FF and still its download size will be less than 20MB



We are not talking about filesize here. We are discussing features OOTB!

Oh and btw, let me see if GX indeed has a real job and gets time to reply to my post


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2009)

Pat said:


> You had to "manually" configure the speed dials/walls in chrome. Read the feature list properly and how this is different from opera and chrome's implementation.



What???? WHAT?????? All the web pages I frequently visit are already there added in Chrome 2.0 automatically, I did nothing. I never even opened the Google Chrome's preference.



> I am sure you would be sensible enough to understand that we are comparing Safari vs other browsers (and not talking about 3rd party plugins)


Firefox Awesomebar & Google Chrome's Omnibar are _integrated_ features.


> In any case, here are some feature you deliberately/accidently left out:
> 
> Enhanced keyboard navigation
> Enhanced bookmark search
> ...


Enhanced keyboard navigation??? wait...when did Microsoft or Mozilla forgot to provide keyboard based navigation?? ctrl+tab, ctrl+ f4, tab button press to go to next field...they r there in other browsers since even before I started using computers. You call these "new" 

Book mark search??? Again, Awesomebar, Omnibar already have them.

Coverflow?? Read again, I said it is a good feature. Now I am not going to call 1 feature into 3 features saying Cover flow in History, Coverflow in Bookmarks etc.

Topsites is same as Speed Dial * Google Chrome's implementation. yes it is great, I agree...but its not new & other browsers are already doing it.

Addressbook Bookmarks??? Do you know that in Windows Vista's Contact card Folder, if you have a website address for a particular contact then it shows in your IE 7 bookmarks list too...how is it new?

I agree & admit publically...Pat has pwned me cos I don't have time to argue with him. Since I don't intend to argue...it means I am scared, have no valid points etc.


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

First of all, no work at job today ? or no job at all ? 



gxsaurav said:


> What???? WHAT?????? All the web pages I frequently visit are already there added in Chrome 2.0 automatically, I did nothing. I never even opened the Google Chrome's preference.



Ok my bad.. Dint know about that one!




> Enhanced keyboard navigation??? wait...when did Microsoft or Mozilla forgot to provide keyboard based navigation?? ctrl+tab, ctrl+ f4, tab button press to go to next field...they r there in other browsers since even before I started using computers. You call these "new"





> Press the Tab key, and Safari jumps to the next password field, pop-up menu, or input field. For increased keyboard control, you can hold down the Option key while tabbing to have Safari skip through every link on the page. And if you press the Return key, Safari opens the highlighted link, letting you “point and click” with just a few keystrokes.


So which browser allows me to tab only between controls/links as and when I want ?


> Book mark search??? Again, Awesomebar, Omnibar already have them.





> Safari searches your bookmarks for matching URLs, website names, and even website content to find the bookmark you’re looking for.


Which other brower allows bookmark search by "website content" ?



> Addressbook Bookmarks??? Do you know that in Windows Vista's Contact card Folder, if you have a website address for a particular contact then it shows in your IE 7 bookmarks list too...how is it new?


Dint know that...



> I agree & admit publically...Pat has pwned me cos I don't have time to argue with him. Since I don't intend to argue...it means I am scared, have no valid points etc.


Lol! Man..why you do want to always act so dumb..You are arguing with me since past god-knows how many minutes, but you keep on saying you dont have time.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2009)

Pat said:


> First of all, no work at job today ? or no job at all ?



U do understand breaks right? Hey, of topic, what do U do??? Don't bother replying if you are a college kid thinking every one else is a noob compared to you, don't worry even I used to be like you in College days then...just that some people grow up & become WinDudes instead of staying Mac"boys".



> So which browser allows me to tab only between controls/links as and when I want ?



Plz plz plz plz plz try it. Every browser supports it



> Which other brower allows bookmark search by "website content" ?



Firefox, plz plz plz look yourself. Open some website & close it, then again type a word you saw in that webpage & Awesomebar & see if it shows.


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> U do understand breaks right? Hey, of topic, what do U do??? Don't bother replying if you are a college kid thinking every one else is a noob compared to you, don't worry even I used to be like you in College days then...just that some people grow up & become WinDudes instead of staying Mac"boys".


Are you used to such long breaks ? Or you on a permanent break or something ? 
Am I a Macboy or Linboy ? Decide it first...

Oh..wait..If I am defending a linux product, I am a linboy..If I say something positive about a Mac product, I am a Macboy. Right ? 



> Plz plz plz plz plz try it. Every browser supports it


Please tell me my "grown-up" friend. How do I tab through "only" links on a web-page (avoiding all text-boxes/buttons along). I seriously dont know if it ever existed.



> Firefox, plz plz plz look yourself. Open some website & close it, then again type a word you saw in that webpage & Awesomebar & see if it shows.


Doesnt work..just tried. I closed browser, opened it and typed "gx"  but it dint show me any results!


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Pat there maybe features that are new to safari but it doesn't mean that they are the first to provide them. What is wrong is that many features that were already there have been touted to be developed by APPLE for the "First time". Anyways the cover flow feature has always been awesome and it looks good on Safari too.


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

mad1231moody said:


> Hey Pat there maybe features that are new to safari but it doesn't mean that they are the first to provide them. What is wrong is that many features that were already there have been touted to be developed by APPLE for the "First time". Anyways the cover flow feature has always been awesome and it looks good on Safari too.



I know that.No doubt that there is a marketing message behind the feature list (WTH, who does not do it?), but to just claim that ALL features are a rip-off, is not correct. That was my point.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 25, 2009)

From the site..


> Still the world’s fastest web browser, Safari outraces Firefox, Internet Explorer, and Chrome. On even the most demanding Web 2.0 applications, Safari delivers blazingly fast performance thanks to the industry’s most advanced rendering technologies.


Isn't there a glaring omission of a worthy contender in the claim? 

Just looking for some consistency.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

The problem with apple (safari) is that it's perfect !


----------



## krazzy (Feb 25, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^but one can pack all plugins in FF and still its download size will be less than 20MB


Correction. It's 25.5 MB. And that's the Windows version. The Mac version that I downloaded today is actually 31.7 MB.


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

krazzy said:


> Correction. It's 25.5 MB. And that's the Windows version. The Mac version that I downloaded today is actually 31.7 MB.



Well, he was talking about FireFox!



Hitboxx said:


> From the site..
> 
> Isn't there a glaring omission of a worthy contender in the claim?
> 
> Just looking for some consistency.



Somebody on this thread posted a link to some benchmarks.
Some more here:

*crave.cnet.co.uk/software/0,39029471,49301219,00.htm
*arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/02/hands-on-safari-4-beta-fast-mixes-polish-rough-ui-edges.ars

CNET claims: *Safari 4 benchmarked: 42x faster than IE 7, 3.5x faster than Firefox 3*


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

^Thank you for noticing.. that somebody was me I think 

You see all of the three links tell different story.. whom should we believe.. or perhaps i should take a stop watch and figure it out myself.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 26, 2009)

Pat said:


> Well, he was talking about FireFox!



What he meant was that even with add-ons Firefox can still be under 20 MB while Safari without any add-ons is at 25 MB.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 26, 2009)

But mobile safari is great , really imo better than opera mini


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2009)

hellknight said:


> It sucks man... uses 192 MB RAM in Windows 7 with just 4 tabs open.. and Apple is incorrectly referring that it is the first and the only browser to pass Acid 3 test.. Opera 10 alpha, Midori (Webkit based on Linux) also got 100/100 in Acid 3.



Amusing how you compare it to Midori. Its awesome, but for the random crashes because of it being Beta software


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

But watchout zdnet reviews on safari 4. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Proving itself a staggering 42 times faster at rendering JavaScript than IE 7, our benchmarks confirm Apple's Safari 4 browser, released in beta Tuesday, is the fastest browser on the planet. In fact, it beat Google's Chrome, Firefox 3, Opera 9.6 and even Mozilla's developmental Minefield browser.
We used the SunSpider suite of JavaScript tests to determine which browser was the quickest, and the Safari 4 beat every browser in terms of speed, on both a PC running Windows XP SP2, and a Mac running OS X 10.6 with all updates applied.

Below are the actual figures if you want to see how all seven browsers scored against each other, but for quick reference we determined on a PC that Safari was a whopping 42 times faster than Internet Explorer 7, just over six times faster than Internet Explorer 8, 3.5 times faster than Firefox 3, and 1.2 times faster than Google Chrome. Here's Safari versus the rest, excluding IE 7:

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/zdnn/News/pc_benchmarks1425.jpg

Add IE 7's results to the PC graph and witness the shocking truth. These are results from a PC with a 2.1GHz Intel Core 2 Duo:

1) Safari 4 (Total time: 910ms) 
2) Mozilla Minefield 3.2a1 (1,136ms)
3) Google Chrome (1,177ms)
4) Firefox 3 (3,250ms)
5) Opera 9.6 (4,076ms)
6) Internet Explorer 8 (5,839ms)
7) Internet Explorer 7 (39,026ms)

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/zdnn/News/pc_benchmarks2425.jpg
On Mac OS X, Safari was four times faster than Firefox 3 and a depressing (for Opera) 7.5 times faster than Opera 9.6.
Results (fastest at the top) on Mac OS X (2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo):

1) Safari 4 (Total time 967ms)
2) Minefield 3.2a1 (969ms)
3) Firefox 3 (3803ms)
4) Opera 9.6 (7322ms) 
*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/zdnn/News/mac_benchmarks1425.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out Firefox 3 on ArchLinux with Gears enabled and with the usual set of extentions.
Its ULTIMATE when it comes to speed, stability and features.

And yeah, in above review, see if you have one for Firefox 4 alpha.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 26, 2009)

Betruger said:
			
		

> We used the SunSpider suite of JavaScript tests to determine which browser was the quickest, and the Safari 4 beat every browser in terms of speed, on both a PC running Windows XP SP2, and a *Mac running OS X 10.6* with all updates applied.


Wait, these guys tested it on OS X Snow Leopard? Where's the link?

--------------------

Most of the time, same features are co-operatively used by many with varying success rates of their implementation. It is definitely GOOD that Safari comes with new features, good for people who swear by Safari. Why all this *hoolalala*? 

As for me, its just a damn browser. I wont notice any difference over my crappy internet. 

Also I do not know why any Windows user should even be concerned.. Safari for Windows just sucks, I know that. 

Apple does one hell of a marketing. When people KNOW that they are lying, but still use their products.. Isnt it crystal clear that there must be something in there? Mac lovers know what its all about.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2009)

^^Read it 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_distortion_field


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it just me or doesn't safari hav close & reload/refresh buttons in the toolbar?anyway i uninstalled it as it was taking longer to load pages than firedox in Windows XP.i've tried chrome & opera too but firefox works best for me.my personal choice.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Feb 26, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Is it just me or doesn't safari hav close & reload/refresh buttons in the toolbar?anyway i uninstalled it as it was taking longer to load pages than firedox in Windows XP.i've tried chrome & opera too but firefox works best for me.my personal choice.



The close button is on the left of the tab not conventionally the right side, when the page loads then the reload button comes !


----------



## fabler (Feb 26, 2009)

does it support add-ons ?


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

till no information about addons..


----------



## fabler (Feb 26, 2009)

Betruger said:


> till no information about addons..



ohh.. if it lacks add-ons.. then I'll stick to FF..


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

fabler said:


> ohh.. if it lacks add-ons.. then I'll stick to FF..



thats the choice of all..


----------



## Pat (Feb 26, 2009)

fabler said:


> does it support add-ons ?



Yes, it does. But ofcourse Firefox pwns it when you talk about the the number of add-ons/plugins available!


----------



## fabler (Feb 26, 2009)

alright.. one thing is also missing.. a tab close with middle mouse button which is in FF and IE... also the close button of tab is at very odd place... what you say guys ?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 26, 2009)

@Metal.. well i was talking that Midori and Safari used to share the same engine under the hood.. but Safari really needs to look at its memory dept.. and it would be nice if they could integrate Adblock for Windows.. i know there is a plugin called Adblock for Safari on Mac OS X.


----------



## x3060 (Feb 26, 2009)

nice to see safari comming along smoothly...but till it becomes stable FF for me


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not at all concerned about memory here. I have 2Gb or RAM and I don't mind the memory getting full


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm eagerly awaiting the final version of Safari 4!


hellknight said:


> it would be nice if they could integrate Adblock for Windows.. i know there is a plugin called Adblock for Safari on Mac OS X.


If you want adblock but cant find any plugins for your web browser..try  Ad Muncher...The best thing is that it works on all browsers and even yahoo messenger!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2009)

PS: we try to squeeze every bit of power in CPU and GPU but when it comes to RAM why do we always like to see loads of free RAM even though the app give more functionality(I am not reffering to Safari here)


----------



## Sathish (Feb 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> PS: we try to squeeze every bit of power in CPU and GPU but when it comes to RAM why do we always like to see loads of free RAM even though the app give more functionality(I am not reffering to Safari here)



well. those peoples are affected with ramophiopia..


----------



## chooza (Feb 27, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good  Brother. but of no use as their are many here who dont want any discussion on their feedback. If they say good, everyone must say good. if they say bad, so should others. I had installed it but my fav are again Opera and IE. 



Betruger said:


> But watchout zdnet reviews on safari 4.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Proving itself a staggering 42 times faster at rendering JavaScript than IE 7, our benchmarks confirm Apple's Safari 4 browser, released in beta Tuesday, is the fastest browser on the planet. In fact, it beat Google's Chrome, Firefox 3, Opera 9.6 and even Mozilla's developmental Minefield browser.
> ...



Any one can get the desired results by simple manipulatins and tweaks. They are of No use. They are exactly as Milage of Automobiles in standard conditions. So, dont contribute in increasing page length by posting such graphics.


----------



## kaden (Mar 3, 2009)

Its not beta anymore.Its ready to go and works pretty well .
whatever you should try it though works great but it looks almost just like google chrome .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2009)

looks better. But i am addicted to Chrome now


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 4, 2009)

Look beautiful.However the fonts hurts the eye.
    Hmm the net is really getting better and better.


----------



## dr_jimit (Mar 4, 2009)

Pat said:


> Please tell me my "grown-up" friend. How do I tab through "only" links on a web-page (avoiding all text-boxes/buttons along). I seriously dont know if it ever existed.



Well my addition to the debate,,,, acc to my knowledge and personal use, Opera has this feature since long ,
I can  browse internet with CONTROL key and four ARROW keys, [ Also there r  a lot many of them u can use]

up/down for link navigation
left/right for page previous/next

U can browse internet with just 5 keys situated together on keyboard , use just ur 1 hand and it works like a breezzzzzzz.

Ya, and now i think that whatever said about Apple fans on this thread  are true, cos when i first used iMac 24" with safari, internet use was frustrating for me, compared to my favourite Opera---- In my 9 years of experience of internet, i think Opera 9.6 is fastest in Practical day to day usage terms, best user experience.


----------



## escape7 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lots of bugs still there... crashes most of the time.... one has to retype usernames.... Mac look has been taken away...


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 5, 2009)

It performs miserably in my Windows 7 installation. 'Top Sites' is broken with no thumbnails at all, 'Cover Flow' does not work and the browser takes up ridiculous amount of system resources with more than 5 tabs opened. And the most weird thing is the poor implementation of top tabs from Chrome. Apple got it horribly wrong this time with such a poor copy from Chrome and it does NOT WORK as well as Chrome.

And I can quote one of the famous macboys in this forum here, 





> [FONT=georgia,serif]When Apple runs out of ideas for new features to add to an application, they add Cover Flow to it.[/FONT]


Pretty much self explanatory


----------

